# Cloth diapering - So confused....



## DragonflyMom (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to cloth diaper, I really do. I have planned on it before even thinking of conceiving (Im a planner) and now that Im 5 months a long Im trying to get a list of what I need to get started and make some purchases.

And boy am I flipping confused, every website I look at says I need different things and different amounts and have tons of ads which makes me think its all marketed and Im just getting really frustrated.

So, Im asking you oh wise mothers...what do I need to get started and be prepared for a newborn?

Are then pre-assembled kits out there for this purpose that would make this easier for me?

I think I want pre-folds with a cover rather than an all in one but Im open to your opinions as this is my first experience with cloth diapering and a kid of my own.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

I felt the same way!!!!

I finally just ordered small prefolds. I skipped the newborn size because they are so small, and some babies are born too big for them!

I also ordered four covers, I got four different kinds to see which one I liked best, we actually usually rotate between my two favorites, with the other two as back up if there is a poopsplosion. They make covers that grow with the baby and that is what I got. I found I prefer velcro to snaps.

I use the "snappi" attachments instead of pins to hold them in place.

So for us, prefolds and covers worked out just fine. I was too overwhelmed with the other options.

I did, use disposables for the first week when I was really overwhelmed with having a baby. Just letting you know. I felt guilty about it but it let me not feel so frustrated when I was having trouble learning to diaper a tiny baby while totally exhausted.


----------



## DragonflyMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for this reply, I work in childcare and had to laugh that someone else uses the phrase poopsplosion!

I have been debating about the grow with me covers so its good to hear someone else likes them too.


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

thirsties are really popular covers. I have covers with prefolds as a back up stash but I mostly use pockets called fuzzibuns and all in ones called kushies. The pockets are somewhat like a regular diaper except they have snaps and a big pad that you slide into the pocket at the back of the diaper. These are a fleece type diaper and don't hold as much pee as the kushies and tend to make the baby a bit stinky. At night I use the kushies because they don't require a change in the middle of the night. These are a lot like a regular disposable diaper. HTH


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

We went with fitted diapers plus covers. I found these to be very user friendly and the two (diaper and cover) give extra protection with those explosive poops, they hold anything in. They are a bit more expensive than prefolds but I got ours on a local craigslist so the cost was not too bad. I really don't think disposables would have been much easier for me.


----------



## kadevoe (Mar 11, 2010)

I started using cloth diapers for the first time on baby #3 last year when she was about 6 months old. When I started looking into it I was totally overwhelmed and had no idea what to try. I ended up doing a cloth diaper trial program through Jillian's Drawers: http://www.jilliansdrawers.com/products/clothdiapers/tryclothfor10/tryclothfor10

I'd highly recommend the trial program once your baby comes. Their program also came with very detailed step by step washing instructions for each of the diapers in the shipment so there was no way I could mess it up. It was so helpful to be able to try all of the different kinds of diapers and it took me less than a day to figure out which ones I liked and which ones I didn't. I ended up stocking up on BumGenius 3.0 one size pocket diapers and have been pretty happy with them except the time it takes to stuff them all once I wash a load.


----------



## DragonflyMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has responded, I really appreciated it.

I had to go to walmart for some stuff today and as I was wandering through the baby section (drooling over a carseat) I discovered that they had some cloth diapers!

I bought a pack of padded which feel really nice and absorbent and a pack of regular pre-folds which also feel nice, Im going to pick up a few more packs and some covers before the baby gets here and I also might try out that jillian diaper trial.


----------



## TNmommyBFB (Apr 24, 2011)

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonflyMom*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has responded, I really appreciated it.
> 
> ...


You realllyyy don't want to use Wmart prefolds. Or babies r us target or anywhere else that sells the gerber like ones. They will make you HATE cloth diapers. They don't even work well as burp cloths.
You need to buy prefolds ,Indian or Chinese, from a cloth diaper store or site.
Cottonbabies sells them for a little over $1 a piece, no shipping charge.

http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=277

And you can get covers on that site, but for a newborn that won't wear them too long you might want to think about buying some cheaper second quality covers since you can start using One size diapers within a few weeks.
Tinytush.com has newborn covers,seconds ,in their clearance section here and there for $5-$6.50/each.


----------



## summerdubois (Apr 6, 2011)

We have been cloth diapering (CDing) our now 18 month old twins since they were a few weeks old. We started out with prefolds and covers and were very happy. We're STILL using the prefolds we bought back then and they've had fabulously! We've already used many other kinds of diapers along the way and I'm currently loving our flips. I included a lengthy blog post of my own. Please don't be discouraged. Feel feel to message me with ANY questions. I love helping people discover and love cloth!

http://wellroundedhippie.com/2010/06/26/loving-cloth/


----------



## SuzyQ-ME (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi - I found both these websites very helpful just for learning about the options:

http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/

http://www.maineclothdiaper.com/

I am fortunate, I live close to the second place so I was able to in person and learn about the different options. But they have great links on that website and if you wanted to call and chat with them, they'd be happy to help you.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I teach cloth diapering 101 seminars at natural parenting stores and upon request from friends and family I uploaded the seminar to youtube (in 7 parts). Sometimes it's really helpful to SEE it all in action. I go through all the major cloth diaper systems, how to use them, pros and cons, quantities and prices, accessories, and washing. HTH!

http://www.youtube.com/user/JaimeeGleisner?feature=mhum


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TNmommyBFB*
> 
> You realllyyy don't want to use Wmart prefolds. Or babies r us target or anywhere else that sells the gerber like ones. They will make you HATE cloth diapers. They don't even work well as burp cloths.
> You need to buy prefolds ,Indian or Chinese, from a cloth diaper store or site.










For great deals on used diapers check out www.diaperswappers.com (it's a forum like this) and don't forget about Craig's List. A lot of CDers try to sell locally first.


----------



## merbear0929 (Apr 4, 2011)

I second the trial package. I think that is a great way for you to see what you really like. Every mom is different, and even every baby can be a bit different. Diapers that fit your first child perfectly may not work as well on your second child. Also, I would definitely suggest checking out the videos that Jaimee posted. It was super helpful for me to actually SEE the diapers that I was going to buy. You may also want to do an internet search for "cloth diapers" and the name of your town. See if you have any stores that might be local that actually sell them!


----------



## Minalas (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm doing cloth diapers for three years now. When I was pregnant with DD, friends gave me a pack of 12. BumGenius One size pocket diapers. I thought the pocket diapers were overkill at first, but I soon learned to love them.

A newborn usually can't go very far on his/her own, so diaper changing works fine, even if it requires several layers. However, I found prefolds work better with a polyurethan cover than a woolen one, because the runny poop tends to leak out of the diapers. Fitted diapers work fine with woolen covers. DD had very sensitive skin and usually did better with a woolen cover, because it allowed her skin to breath. DS was a very heavy wetter and needed polyurethan covers, because he tended to pee straight through the woolen ones. On his best days, he went through 16 diapers a day. DD was mostly around 10 diapers a day as newborn.

As my children got older, I found prefolds increasingly inconvenient, because they didn't like like still for a diaper change. Changing diapers on a moving target is soo much easier with pocket or one- in-alls. Personally, I prefer pocket diapers to all-in-ones because they move the moisture better away from the child and I can double and triple stuff them to accomodate DS peeing habits.

The one problem with one size diapers is that they usually don't fit newborns for the first month or two. Some brands have a bit wider ranges: Happy Heinies and Butter Bears are pretty good in catching both very small and very big babies. But even with these brands, having prefolds with covers for a newborn, or fitted newborn diapers is often necessary, because the one-size- diapers don't quite fit yet, and a newborn typically needs more diapers than an older baby, so you would overbuy on expensive pocket diapers by putting your newborn in them exclusively. Personally, I find you can never have too many prefolds at hands, they have many uses. I tend to stuff DS's pocket diapers with prefolds, because they are more adsorbent than the inserts they usually come with. I never used the newborn prefolds, the normal smaller ones just do fine, even on small babies (DD was 5.15 at birth).

The amount of diapers I'd recommend: At least enough, so you don't have to wash every day. So as a minimum I'd start out with thirty prefolds plus three covers. For an older baby, I'd recomment about 20 diapers of whatever style you prefer. That amount allows for at least one wash free day and line drying under less than optimal conditions.

I got most of my diapers at Jillian's Drawers.


----------



## hennylou (May 11, 2011)

www.greenmountaindiapers.com has made cloth diapering so easy for us. they are so helpful and practically hold your hand through all the confusing diapering choices.

what we use for our 4 month old baby (doing laundry every 3rd day):

2 imse vimse organic cotton covers

2 biobottoms wool covers

2 dozen organic prefolds

2 dozen reusable wipes


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree that you need either Chinese or Indian prefolds! I would start there, b/c they're the least expensive option, but I have to admit that I did love the fitteds for keeping the poop contained. Maybe do mostly prefolds and a few fitteds to try to see if you think they're worth the extra $$. DS outgrew his prefolds before he ever really used them, but I kept them b/c they make great doublers for bigger kids at night time and when that's over they're great rags. So they WILL get used, even if you decide you don't like them as diapers!

If you are looking for recs for an online store, try www.zoolikins.com. That's where I got all my diapers, and they were so nice and patient and answered all my questions. And they didn't make me feel like they were just trying to get me to buy more. I let them know I was on a budget, and they helped narrow things down and actually removed some things from my order that they felt weren't necessary! (I was in the store, but have since done online orders and always get great service.)


----------



## Michellemae (Mar 14, 2011)

A couple friends of mine have advised getting a couple of 2 or 3 kinds to see what you like. Some sites even offer a variety package where you can order 3 different kinds of diapers at a lower price for that very purpose! A great source is also craigslist. They have tons of options, even new diapers! There's lots of moms who get stuff as a gift or try it for 1 day or never bother and want to sell em! I bought a few from there, but I'll have to wait till October to try em out on our little one's bum From what I see, I like the pocket style. I googled "cloth diaper patterns" and I found a few good sewing patterns too. I haven't gotten as far as sewing yet though!


----------



## greenmm (Mar 9, 2011)

My best advice would be to not buy a lot of anything until you try it out & find out what you personally like. As you are realizing there is so much out there. I started with fitted diapers & covers for the newby stage & they worked very well...I used Bummis & Thirsties. Both worked very well. I buy & sell on Diaperswappers & if i had known about it before i would definitely get my newborn stash from there. Or clearance online sales. They won't be in them that long but you will prob need about 12/day of dipes & 3 or 4 covers. I have a lot of pockets which i really liked in the beginning but got sick of stuffing them & went to AI2 & AIO. Then I went back to fitteds again. lol. I now use fitted with wool mostly. I actually hate velcro & most don't seem to fit DS very well, i can get a much better fit with snaps, esp. side snapping. So that's another factor you think you like something or it will be easier ie velcro & don't esp. when you have to wash & dry it & it sticks to everything. Or I know one poster liked Happy Heiny's & those were the worst fit for my son. The OS are great economically but as one person said they don't fit newborns at all & if you want something that actually fits under clothes you will like sized better, they are much trimmer. It just depends on what your needs are & baby's body type. I ended up getting a little of this & a little of that & selling what i didn't like. Fuzzibunz were one of our favorite pockets too. For a OS diaper they are fairly trim compared to some others. A trial program is a great idea, many online diaper sites offer those & see what you can find on diaperswappers.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Jaimee's Youtube videos are what finally convinced me to cloth diaper. I started at 11 months old and use Happy Heiny's Organic one size pocket diaper with Fuzzibunz hemp inserts. I dont like the pocket diapers with polyester fleece because it is petroleum based and right next to baby's skin. But, although these diapers are a one size, they would be too small for a newborn I think. Also you could look into the Bioliners by GroVia, which help with cleaning up poop.

I recommend hemp cloth diapers over cotton because it has natural antibacterial properties and is more absorbant.

I am almost 4 months along and just as worried about CDing a newborn, because i didnt with my first. A good disposable is Tushies.


----------



## guatemama1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaimee*
> 
> I teach cloth diapering 101 seminars at natural parenting stores and upon request from friends and family I uploaded the seminar to youtube (in 7 parts). Sometimes it's really helpful to SEE it all in action. I go through all the major cloth diaper systems, how to use them, pros and cons, quantities and prices, accessories, and washing. HTH!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JaimeeGleisner?feature=mhum


That was the best use of my time... Oh so very helpful video for this confused first-timer trying to understand cloth diapering options!!  Thank you!!


----------



## hjdmom24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaimee*
> 
> I teach cloth diapering 101 seminars at natural parenting stores and upon request from friends and family I uploaded the seminar to youtube (in 7 parts). Sometimes it's really helpful to SEE it all in action. I go through all the major cloth diaper systems, how to use them, pros and cons, quantities and prices, accessories, and washing. HTH!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JaimeeGleisner?feature=mhum


Thank you so much for this!! I have been so confused about cloth diapering even though I have great friends who try to explain parts of it to me. I just watched all 7 videos and now feel much more confident that I will be able to do it


----------



## SuzyQ-ME (Mar 15, 2011)

THANK YOU JAIMEE!! Your videos are awesome!


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuzyQ-ME*
> 
> Hi - I found both these websites very helpful just for learning about the options:
> 
> http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hennylou*
> 
> www.greenmountaindiapers.com has made cloth diapering so easy for us. they are so helpful and practically hold your hand through all the confusing diapering choices.


I third this!

We use Green Mountain Diapers prefolds with a snapi and alternate between a couple different Bummies covers (they have a new cover that's $10 and works very well) and a wool cover. I really like their pre-folds are sized so there isn't too much bulk, they also wash nicely. We'll go all night with a cotton pre-fold and hemp liner.

We have 3-dozen and wash every 3 days or so. When I purchased ours they had seconds available, which was a great option for purchasing the 3rd dozen at a reduced price.

They also offer a newborn starter pack.

ETA: We used disposables for the first week or so and waited for the meconium to pass - we didn't want to try to wash that out! We found the transition poop stained, but breast-milk poop washes out pretty well.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howeberry*
> 
> ETA: We used disposables for the first week or so and waited for the meconium to pass - we didn't want to try to wash that out! We found the transition poop stained, but breast-milk poop washes out pretty well.


Or you can use flushable liners to protect your diapers. Line each diaper for the first few days, then peel and flush- no staining.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hdjmom*
> 
> Thank you so much for this!! I have been so confused about cloth diapering even though I have great friends who try to explain parts of it to me. I just watched all 7 videos and now feel much more confident that I will be able to do it
> 
> ...


Thank you! You're both very welcome. I'm so glad they were helpful!


----------



## somamama (May 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howeberry*
> 
> ETA: We used disposables for the first week or so and waited for the meconium to pass - we didn't want to try to wash that out! We found the transition poop stained, but breast-milk poop washes out pretty well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaimee*
> 
> Or you can use flushable liners to protect your diapers. Line each diaper for the first few days, then peel and flush- no staining.


The sun is also AMAZING at getting out stains. Just put them (wet) on the line or even a sunny window for a couple hours and they will be bright white.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I have to say we used cloth from the very first diaper (well, my DD managed to poop once before we got that first diaper on her, lol) and did not have any issues dealing with meconium. We didn't do any special treatments, just dumped into a wetbag, then into the washer - cold rinse, hot wash with detergent, and into the dryer. Wiping it off her bum was the tough job, the diapers seemed to come clean just fine! Just thought I'd add that in as I often hear about people being worried about meconium on cloth.

We use fitteds and covers in case that makes a difference.


----------



## AmericanVenus (Dec 18, 2010)

We tried several different kinds, and had purchased several from Craigslist so our newborn investment would be less. As our local cloth diapering store said, there are the first two months - and then everything else!

We discovered pretty early on that our DS HATED to feel wet, so prefolds and fitteds were not the right option. We chose the all in ones/pocket/one size because the stay-dry fabric keeps most of the wetness away from his skin. We have added hemp prefolds to the nighttime diaper (into the pocket) and it has worked very well. The one-size/adjustable is great too, because it grows with him and was economical. We have Bum Genius, Fuzzibunz, Rumparooz (great for nighttime!), and Softbums all in twos (great for being out in public).

Good luck!


----------



## mrspnut82 (May 13, 2011)

Prefolds with a cover will be the cheapest option out there plus easiest to wash. I like Thirsties covers, get a few in each size. I like Prowraps for NB size. Get some doublers to go with them for extra absorbent, hemp or bamboo is best. The NB prefolds can be used as doublers later and the regular ones as burp cloths, washcloths ect...if you decide you don't like them. I don't think prefolds will ever go to waste, even if you decide you don't like them at first you might later and they are super cheap so you can't go wrong.

If you want to try something else I would recommend a few AIOs for other people to use or when you want to be able to just throw something on while you're out. They're easier and faster, which might be better for daddy or grandma lol.

If you want to try fitteds, (still require a cover) Kissaluves 0 are good for newborns, they would be a better option for nighttime since pfs might not be absorbent enough at night.

Check out Youtube videos for how to use a prefold.

Join Diaperswappers.com. You can buy diapers on there lightly used or even new for less than new at stores. Plus they will have tons of advice for you.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm cloth diapering my 2 week old, 9th baby, and I am also a fan of prefolds and covers. Seems the simpler I keep things the more I enjoy using cloth. I also like having a few aios/pockets for the diaperbag but mainly use those later on. I also have a dozen Kissaluv 0s for early on just for a little variety, but I really like the pfs best.


----------



## Petite Bottoms (May 18, 2011)

Pfs or flats with a cover is a great idea. It's very economical and easy to clean. I liked flats because they were less bulky on a nb than pfs. The Osocozy flats are 27x27" size and fit a nb better than a pf. I didn't like having to size up with pfs either, a flat is the only true one size diaper. It will fit from nb to toddler age.

I have a package on my website called "New To Cloth" it has a great list of what you might need for a nb. I am not sure if I can post the link and don't want to spam you. If you are interested pm me and I will send you the link.

A nice basic to go by is that you will need 3-4 dozen diapers and 4-6 covers if you want to wash every other day.


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

I found that when my son was much younger and having just mama milk his poop was so leaky all the time and it wouldn't stay in the prefold that I folded in the standard trifold way. It's much better to do a better fold and sorta wrap it around them a bit and secure it with a Snappi.


----------



## mamadiamond (Feb 2, 2011)

definitely invest in some hemp inserts/doublers. as your baby gets older, or if you have a heavy wetter from the start, hemp will be like gold to you. even if you do prefolds during daytime, i'd suggest a few pocket diapers for night. getting enough absorbancy in a prefold (using two or three together) for night makes a very bulky diaper. a pocket with hemp insert(s) is very trim/comfortable for baby to move in as they sleep, and works great for long stretches overnight. my stash is a mix of everything, and i find i like different diapers for different situations. AIO's are awesome for daytrips, but prefolds are great at home or with diaper rash, pockets are great for night, etc. it seems overwhelming, but you'll figure it out as you go. i recommend deciding how often you want to wash diapers, and using that as your number to buy. also, newborns may go through a lot of covers in a day with runny poo, whereas an older baby may make it all day on two. make sure you get enough for the first month or two of pooing all the time.


----------



## ShannonBFCDAP (May 26, 2011)

I don't know if you already got the help you were looking for but I am a Diaper Parties consultant with Everything Birth. If you want help deciding on the right system for you or help with ordering, send me an email and we'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## rosiek (May 26, 2011)

I went with pre-folds and a cover with #1 and she had yeast rash so much I hated cloth. With this one I bought some pocket diapers on ebay and LOVE them. they pull the moisture away and we have had zero problems. The down side to pockets is the cost, so I just figured out how to make them  Check Craigslist, there are always people selling them.


----------



## natashaann (May 26, 2011)

I have every type of cloth diaper and my favorite method is a pre-fold (indian) with a snappi (snappis can be scary at first but you get the hang of it quickly) and a thirsties duo wrap. Cheap and easy. My daughter doesn't get rashes. I do use all-in-ones (pocket diapers) at night because they wick moisture better...they are too expensive for me to have many of them. Good Luck!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I remember being so confused about it too when I was pregnant with ds! It is like a whole new language to learn. People were talking these words I didn't understand- prfolds, fitteds, all different types of covers. I also found green mtn diapers extremely helpful. They have info on their website that breaks it down. We ended up using fitteds, and mostly the all cotton ones. When ds was a newborn we used the green mtn infant fitteds and also the prefold fitteds, with thirsties and bummies covers.

They are all different and it comes down to both learning as you go and trial and error, as well as cost. prefolds are much cheaper than fitteds. I found fitteds to be easier to use. good luck! Within a few months you will totally get it and find your own prefernences


----------



## CStone1 (May 27, 2011)

I have been cloth diapering my 13 month old pretty much since birth and went through a lot of trial and error in the beginning before finally figuring out what works and doesn't and now I've got a system down that has worked really well for us. I use primarily prefolds with covers and some "doublers." Doublers are basically just skinnier inserts that allow you to add extra layers for overnight diapering without quite as much bulk. I use Snappi's with the prefolds - they are like using diaper pins and help provide extra leak protection and hold the diaper in place. I got all of my prefolds and doublers used at baby thrift stores. Most of my covers I have also gotten used - however if buying used covers be sure to check the elastic and make sure it is not worn out and still pretty stretchy. Covers with leg gussets such as thirsties, green-earth and pro-wrap seem to offer the best leak protection. Thirsties are my favorite and are reasonably priced new and come in two sizes. Be wary that diapers that claim to fit a baby from birth to potty training often do not, especially with bigger babies. When diapering be sure that the prefold is all the way inside the cover and none is sticking out. Covers can be aired out and reused several times unless soiled. Currently I have about 12 covers and about 35 prefolds, plus a dozen or so doublers. Adding vinegar to the rinse cycle helps break down ammonia in the diapers.


----------



## dreamgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Those videos are great! Thanks!!!

I'm also looking at Best Bottom diapers. Anyone have any experience with those?

http://nickisdiapers.com/catalog.php?category=1899


----------



## tammy1 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Will someone please help me? I'm 53 and will be a first time gramma.I don't understand these new cloth diapers when I cloth diapered my childern I had cloth diapers with diaper pins and rubber pants. I don't understand these new cloth diapers, liners and those pants that go over them.Can someone please help me. I was the one who talked my daughter into cloth diapering the baby and now I don't know how to show her how to use them or even what kind to get. HELP!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## heidimae (Mar 17, 2011)

I used a diaper service for about a month when I first had my dd. Gift Certificates for the service were bought as shower gifts and it was nice to be able to cloth diaper but not have to worry about washing them the first month. If there is a service near you, I would highly recommend it. I decided to cloth diaper for various reasons, mainly the cost. This is why we are using prefold diapers and thirsties duo covers. One size diapers were way to small for my girl for the first 6 weeks of her life but the duo covers worked great. We rented covers for a few weeks from the service but weren't happy with them. I would highly suggest trying to find a store near you if you want to look at the products in person. Diaperswappers.com is also a great website if you don't mind buying used. I think we have 4 dozen prefolds (this is what my mom suggested) but could have easily got away with having less. You need to decide how often you want to wash them. They recommend every other day but I only wash twice a week.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mama Ana (Jun 12, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tammy1*
> 
> *Will someone please help me? I'm 53 and will be a first time gramma.I don't understand these new cloth diapers when I cloth diapered my childern I had cloth diapers with diaper pins and rubber pants. I don't understand these new cloth diapers, liners and those pants that go over them.Can someone please help me. I was the one who talked my daughter into cloth diapering the baby and now I don't know how to show her how to use them or even what kind to get. HELP!!!!!!!!!! *


Hey Tammy!

I'm a FTM and haven't had my baby yet so I'm not a whole LOT of hel but I can give you a few websites that I found helpful. I'm a visual person so the world of prefolds was very daunting for me. This one has step by step pictures of the various folds for prefolds

Folds for prefolds

I found starting there the most helpful. There's a bunch of other pages you and your daughter can use to learn about prefolds. There are diapers out there now that are All in ones, would those be easier for you guys? I haven't gotten my hands on any of those and will only be using them at night but if you check out the Fuzzibunz website that may also be a good place to start for All in Ones. It's very overwhelming with all the different brands and styles out there. For me once I figured out if I wanted prefolds or AIOS, I was able to break down my "learning process". I know I still have a long ways to go as far as learning but it's less overwhelming knowing which type of diaper I am going to use.

Are there any stores by you that you could go and talk to someone? I live about 2 hours from any CDing store but once I placed my order and had to call with questions I felt comfortable calling in and asking.

I know I'm not much help but I hope I've given you a less stressful starting point. The ladies on the boards are also super helpful! Good luck and I really hope it all works out for you guys!


----------



## tammy1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice. I thought my daughter was clueless when I suggested she use cloth diapers, but I guess it was me. Never thought things would change so much. Thanks again.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I've diapered three babies with 3 different body types. I used the same diapers for all 3; Chinese cotton prefolds, with a snappie to close it and a bummis wrap to cover. My initial purchase was $120 Canadian. I bought the next size up on Ebay for $60 and that was all I needed until they potty trained at 2.


----------



## jewel1288 (May 6, 2011)

I agree regarding green mountain. I'm not familiar with the second website. I bought all my organic prefolds from green mountain when my little one was five months old. I had tried a ridiculous bunch before trying prefolds. I bought the brown edged diapers, which still fit my 23lb, 31 inch toddler.  So we've gotten quite a bit of use out of them. I purchased 18 and that's been a great number for us, as I didn't want stinky diapers sitting around. If you travel much or can go longer between washing, then definitely purchase more. I invested in 6 snappies and because f the way I pull on them, some have broken, but I still have three that are in great shape. I expect they'll last until my little one is potty trained. As for covers, I like the little beetles pants for winter and the wool shorts for summer. NOTHING I tried before these prevented leaks. Wool is amazing at preventing leaks and they have held up very well to washing. If they're not washed on gentle cold cycle, they do shrink up a bit. Then laid flat to try for a day and they're good to go, no lanolizing necessary. I tried lanolizing it was a mess I didn't want to take the time to do.

Tiny Birds Organics is where I bought my soakers, but they're no longer operating through the site. Instead, you can find the shorts here, on etsy.

I hope that helps. I tried all-in-ones, polyester covers, and nothing felt as safe and natural as what I shared about above. Also keep in mind when you're making your selection that organic is a better option, too. Cotton is the most pesticide laden crop because it is so susceptible to little critters that eat the cotton. All those chemicals, naturally, remain in the fabric and then against your babies skin. Affordable organic options are available on green mountain, and little beetles are also organic, I believe.


----------

